# Sticky  Anyone can post in this forum!



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

But try please keep it focused on the forum's purpose:


> Discuss SAD as it's portrayed in the popular media and viewed by the general public. Share ideas for bringing awareness, increasing understanding and reducing stigma in this forum and at SAD.is on what more can be done.


----------



## snowflake1111 (Aug 27, 2012)

Drew said:


> But try please keep it focused on the forum's purpose:


Hey I have a mild case of schizophrenia. 
But I am socially awkward and I do have social anxiety also. It's scary. 
I don't know much about SAD thru the mainstream media perception, but I do suffer from it. I don't go outside much. I'm in a mental prison. It sux
I don't interact with other humans like I should. I know its extremely unhealthy to 
(ice-O-late)

But..
That's what I do.


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

snowflake1111 said:


> Hey I have a mild case of schizophrenia.
> But I am socially awkward and I do have social anxiety also. It's scary.
> I don't know much about SAD thru the mainstream media perception, but I do suffer from it. I don't go outside much. I'm in a mental prison. It sux
> I don't interact with other humans like I should. I know its extremely unhealthy to
> ...


I don't suffer from schizophrenia, but i have suffered from psychosis recently, and have mild flashbacks, but thats from extreme drug abuse. Im somewhat stuck inside my own head and it keeps me awake at night, luckily i daydream alot and conspire alot about the world alot, keeps me sane knowing i think somewhat differently from the rest of the population.


----------



## Mech (Nov 27, 2012)

i havent heard of SAD till 2 months ago, i never knew what was wrong with me, someone should raise the awareness, i would but i cant...


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Anxiety*

Question: can social anxiety level be worst or bearable if your an introvert or extrovert?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Sourgirl25 said:


> Question: can social anxiety level be worst or bearable if your an introvert or extrovert?


No


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have ocd, bdd, depression, social anxiety, sad and csp (think that's all of it lol) 
Sadly I also don't know much about sad, I think it's were you get more depressed in the winter from lack of vitamin d or something like that...


----------



## kayla1203 (Jan 4, 2013)

As part of one of my college classes I have to start a change project. I have chosen to raise awareness for SAD because it has been part of my whole life. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions as to how they would want me to start this project and if you would like to help! Add and message me if you do!


----------

